# Investment/Immigration lawyer in Canary Islands recommendation, please



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

I am looking for a reliable investment and immigration lawyer in Canary Islands, preferable in Gran Canary or Tenerife. Could any one here give me a recommendation, please?


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Do you wan to buy a property for 500k for residency?


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

maxd said:


> Do you wan to buy a property for 500k for residency?


I am considering it together with another option of getting residency via investing in a business creating jobs. At this stage, investing in a business has my higher priority since it allows me to work for income and I do have business idea which I think feasible in Canary islands.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live iive the archipelago, cannot specifically recommend any , but if you google,

Abogado de inmigracion Islas Canarias

Abogado de inversiones Islas Canarias

you will see there are many sites, good luck with your venture!!


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

Hepa said:


> I live iive the archipelago, cannot specifically recommend any , but if you google,
> 
> Abogado de inmigracion Islas Canarias
> 
> ...


Thanks, Hepa! Have you ever heard of De Cota Law and Strong Abogados? Are they good? They have branch offices in Tenerife.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

TSN.IMM said:


> Thanks, Hepa! Have you ever heard of De Cota Law and Strong Abogados? Are they good? They have branch offices in Tenerife.


No, I have been here a long time and never yet needed a lawyer, Although I live in the province of Santa Cruz De Tenerife, I am on a different island, 75 miles and 75 years away from the island of Tenerife.

Perhaps you should try the Tenerife Forum 

Tenerife Forum


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

Hepa said:


> No, I have been here a long time and never yet needed a lawyer, Although I live in the province of Santa Cruz De Tenerife, I am on a different island, 75 miles and 75 years away from the island of Tenerife.
> 
> Perhaps you should try the Tenerife Forum
> 
> Tenerife Forum


Thanks, will try that. 
BTW, is it true that weather in Gran Canary can be extreme as 13 deg. C in winter and 40 deg.C or more in summer (see it here: 7 Reasons Not to Retire in Gran Canaria — The Cunning Canary — My Grand life on Gran Canaria in the Canary Islands! )? It sounds like weather somewhere deeply inland, not islands.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

TSN.IMM said:


> Thanks, will try that.
> BTW, is it true that weather in Gran Canary can be extreme as 13 deg. C in winter and 40 deg.C or more in summer (see it here: 7 Reasons Not to Retire in Gran Canaria — The Cunning Canary — My Grand life on Gran Canaria in the Canary Islands! )? It sounds like weather somewhere deeply inland, not islands.



Yes, but very rarely, those temperatures quoted are the extremes. We spent 10 days in Las Palmas de G.C. over Christmas, shorts T shirt, during the day and a light weight Jacket during the evening, 18 to 20ºc in the evening, 20 to 28ºc during the day.

Back here were we live on El Hierro, we are 700 metres above the Ocean level, the other night the temperature fell to 12ºc. I have an apartment on the coast where it rarely goes below 18ºc. and is usually in the mid 20's


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have just read the link, the writer lives in a far different world to ours.


----------

